# (Cumulative Update for Windows 10 for x64-based Systems (KB3081424) no



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

It is 2 days this try to install on Lenovo Z50 and it is not completed, when the computer restart for installing it is rollback the update, ((Cumulative Update for Windows 10 for x64-based Systems (KB3081424)), also Windows Defender update are making problems not installed after Disable it ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The only thing I've seen on this so far is you might have users on your computer who no longer exist. Delete them and try updating again.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

The computer is for only one user, and it is new not used more than 1 week, so how can I find another user if is there?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

There is a Registry fix, but I'd rather you wait to see if Microsoft does something in the next few days.


----------



## alawi (Dec 2, 2007)

That Registry is user profile I try it before and I lost login to my computer, thank Kaspersky rescue Disc, saved me.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

That's why I said to wait.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

From today's headlines.
*Windows 10 cumulative update causes 'reboot loop' havoc for some users*


----------

